# "priceless"



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

- trip to Vermont to visit family and relatives for vacation $400
- really neat looking travel trunk found by parents house: free 
- boards and hardware to make trunk more aerodynamic: free
- countless odd looks and pointing fingers of other travelers on the 3 day / 1300 mile trip back home including references to hotels that "probably wouldn't let us stay there due to all the stuff on our roof": *priceless*


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

LoL...ahhh we haunters will do anything.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

usually as long as it's legal.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hahaha, I'd be staring to but only cause I want your trunk!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I would wonder if the mother in law was in there. Then start checking my pockets for a knife to liberate the item.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey I Have A Few Of Those Around Here Somewhere


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

should have installed some sort of pop up device for really nosey individuals... nothing like GRANNY popping out of the Trunk atop the car at 75 mph


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Lmao!!!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

This coming from the guy that leaves a trail of bones and corpse parts behind his pickup on the highway. Yeah, sounds about right!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

HEY! I was all out of BREADCRUMBS!!!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 16, 2006)

One of those weasel pet toys and a voice recorder with 'let me out' would have kept people wondering...


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I was thinking that my 12 year old would LOVE to be the voice!! (She is one twisted little girl!!! I'm so proud!!:googly: )


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

That's one great looking trunk. That must've been one heck of a ride home. Were you getting like 5 mpg?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

it cost about 3-4mpg at 70-75mph to have it up there... in contrast, the windshield in a box we had on the way up (6" height, 3.5" across) cost 2-3mpg... at 50-60mph they both cost 1mpg less.


----------

